# Miracle Detail present a 2year old BMWZ4 with severe buffer marks!



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi All,

Hope everyone is well.

Had a few of these in lately, but the last one didn't have any severe buffer marks like this one!!

All detailed in 7 hours, wash, clay, wheels cleaned, correction, wax, tyre dressed, wheels protected, and windows cleaned.

This is what the client wants, and his budget is £500, so a day to make it as perfect as possible concentrating on the exterior only!


































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Stunning work as always Paul. Simply no hiding at all in your workshop paul. 

Über lights.


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Really bad for a car that is only two years old! Good job as always! What was the choice of polish today?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fantastic turn around looks great, thanks for sharing


----------



## lionheart (May 10, 2011)

cracking job.the snap-on chair look's comfortable.:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work Paul.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

lionheart said:


> cracking job.the snap-on chair look's comfortable.:thumb:


Yes, needed with a bad back, I can hardly walk at the moment, another round of needles at the chiropractors on Tuesday! woohoo


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

wow great job!!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Amazing turnaround in 7 hours:doublesho what pad / polish combo did you use Paul?


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Brilliant


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

bigslippy said:


> Amazing turnaround in 7 hours:doublesho what pad / polish combo did you use Paul?


one pad and one polish, thats all I can say at this time.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Miracle Detail said:


> one pad and one polish, thats all I can say at this time.


Aha , something new then?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job there mate :thumb:


Thank you!


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Wow! Cracking turnaround mate!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Those lights are superb- well played. :thumb:

Great work indeed.

Was that an old style Megs Polishing Pad I spotted?


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

amiller said:


> Those lights are superb- well played. :thumb:
> 
> Great work indeed.
> 
> Was that an old style Megs Polishing Pad I spotted?


Nope!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

That was in a state ! Lovely finish Paul 

Baz


----------



## A777 (Feb 2, 2011)

Great turn around in 7 hours - whats the secret? I need to the same finish


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

wow. you must be happy with that. any idea what the colour is called? it looks similar to montreal blue.


----------



## JimG (Sep 16, 2011)

How are buffer trails inflicted like that?


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Stunning work again Paul.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

1 day no way Paul!!! as usual, you have knocked it right out of the park, love it stunning finish.. That light set up is amazing thats for sure!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice polishing


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic, what a differrence :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

always a pleasure paul nice one mukka:thumb:


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

That new t-cut is excellent stuff


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

JimG said:


> How are buffer trails inflicted like that?


Wrong products, pads, techniques, as well as holding the polisher at the wrong angle, polishing with the edge of the pad, dirty pad, dry compound in the pad.... not cleaning the pad enough... oh and working in the dark... I think thats all of them.. :buffer:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Work Paul :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

What a transformation, car looks mint now. Good work :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Some more after pictures that I captured this morning before the client came to collect.


----------



## Zein Shehab (Feb 27, 2012)

Miracle Detail said:


> one pad and one polish, thats all I can say at this time.


Scholl?


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

that looked like it'd been dried with a green pan scourer. saved! :thumb:


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

That looks a little darker than my Z3 3.0 which is Topaz blue. Lucky mine isn't as swirled as that, but it gives me inspiration to get something even vaguely close to the beautiful finish you have done there. :thumb:

I hope the client was happy with that result as it looks like the car has had a respray which would have been way more than £500. As I'm planing on using 2 or 3 pads and 2 or 3 polishes (Menz as it's what I've got) I'm even more amazed that it was one pad and one polish. :argie:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice job Mr D.


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

Lovely work Paul....


----------



## aristent (May 16, 2011)

wow great job!!!:thumb:


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice to see a Miracle thread that is about the work and not dominated by money arguaments. 
That was one seriously swirled up motor and a great result especially in 7 hours.
The one polish & one pad combo looks very interesting.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Miracle Detail said:


> Yes, needed with a bad back, I can hardly walk at the moment, another round of needles at the chiropractors on Tuesday! woohoo


*That's what happens when you do a perfect job Paul :thumb:

I am sure your chiropractor loves you !

Outstanding work !

Mario*


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

The colour might be Mystic Blue. The trouble with BMW is that they do about 5 Blues that are all "Similar"
Stunning turn round the starting condition was worse than the 5 Series I bought in 2010 which took a long time to get "Right"


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

Awesome turnaround :thumb: Great to see a detail on an E89  I have one myself too, Sapphire Black sDrive30i 



The Pan Man said:


> The colour might be Mystic Blue. The trouble with BMW is that they do about 5 Blues that are all "Similar"
> Stunning turn round the starting condition was worse than the 5 Series I bought in 2010 which took a long time to get "Right"


It's Deep Sea Blue


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

cracking job mate. i bet he was one happy bunny when he got his car back!!


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

davec said:


> cracking job mate. i bet he was one happy bunny when he got his car back!!


He was chuffed to bits, totally different car now to when he dropped it off.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Miracle Detail said:


> Wrong products, pads, techniques, as well as holding the polisher at the wrong angle, polishing with the edge of the pad, dirty pad, dry compound in the pad.... not cleaning the pad enough... oh and working in the dark... I think thats all of them.. :buffer:


How do you clean your pads Paul, do you use one of the pad washers as such


----------



## Kaban (Mar 10, 2011)

Terrific work Paul. I've been a big fan since I first saw your work. Very sorry to hear about your back mate, I hope everything works out great for you. Best of luck and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

JimG said:


> How are buffer trails inflicted like that?


Halfords polisher and t-cut :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

GJM said:


> How do you clean your pads Paul, do you use one of the pad washers as such


My trusty pad brush, used them for years, couldn't polish without it!!


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

So you don't believe in the fandangled pad washers out there, they look a good idea but pretty price for what they are.

Any brush recommendations, I've always used the megs one


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

superb 

was that a dealer machine polish?


----------



## fastbreak79 (Feb 23, 2012)

"One polish - one pad" sounds like P1 

Awesome work, welldone.


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

that is a massive massive turnaround for just 7 hours work, looks awesome


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding job as always, Paul! :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice work as always Paul


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Cracking job mate, did the owner keep washing it with a brillo pad??? Disgraceful care of such a beautiful car.....!!


----------



## zoomzoom (Mar 11, 2012)

Great work.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

s.bailey said:


> Cracking job mate, did the owner keep washing it with a brillo pad??? Disgraceful care of such a beautiful car.....!!


No, its not a brillo pad that made these marks, these were caused and inflicted by the previous valeter/detailer using incorrect products and techniques that caused the buffer marks.

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Miracle Detail said:


> No, its not a brillo pad that made these marks, these were caused and inflicted by the previous valeter/detailer using incorrect products and techniques that caused the buffer marks.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul


Seriously?????????? How could anyone walk away from a car like that thinking "Yeah you know what, that looks great what a great job" - Surely they aren't completely blind??? 

Total transformation though, looks beautiful in that colour - Really like the current Z4, far more "Manly" :driver:

Nice job and write up anyway, love the studio!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Total quality work Paul, loving all of those lights in the unit. I bet its brighter inside than it is outside:doublesho


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Amazing work as ever Paul


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

stunning paul.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Saw this in the flesh and also played with the pad/product combo with Paul , have to say the finish was stunning and testament to the work put in especially with the timescale involved , it is possible when it works together well...
Lovely Job Paul...especially for the cost.!


----------

